

Show HN: Track your personal and business goals - kylejlarson
http://www.goalchamp.com

======
martokus
I quite like the idea however what I personally need and would use, and I'm
sure the majority, is how do I get from A to B.

Say I'm earning 80k and I want to be earning 200k. 200k is my goal, what are
the steps I make to get there?

~~~
kylejlarson
Thanks for the feedback! Obviously that'll be pretty unique to each
individual's circumstances, but ideally I can cover some pointers on things
like this in the blog on the site, or work in some some tips that are specific
to the goals you might create to help point people in the right direction.

